# Pressure cookers..



## atlantaskye (Mar 15, 2012)

Anyone using pressure cookers out there? Has anyone tried the Iwatani? Haven seen an electric  one that's NSF....


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

We use one at work - cheap rattle top kind made by a company called "JASI"

It's only used for hard-boiled eggs regularly and not much else.  

Simple and gets the work done.

(scares the crap outta the new cooks but it's actually really very safe, with 4 separate safety releases.)


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I'm using a Fagor Duo 8 quart. I like it pretty well.


----------



## luvpie (Jun 20, 2007)

"Anyone using pressure cookers out there? Has anyone tried the Iwatani? NSF"

I've been using pressure cookers since I was taught (over years I might add) and love them. Think they're terrific. Love how they tenderize lesser cut meats, do vegetables in no time, and something like dried beans are amazingly made simple. 

But, I've never seen one that puts me into the NSF (non sufficient funds) category...  What is NSF?


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

> But, I've never seen one that puts me into the NSF (non sufficient funds) category...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


National Sanitation Foundation - they establish health and safety standards with regards to food preparation and food handling items. Required in most US jurisdictions but not all, kind of hit and miss as a 'requirement' in Canada and else-where around the world. (ie. some items are required to be NSF certified but not all.)


----------



## mitchell (May 23, 2017)

Did you find one?  I have been looking I am not sure that an Electrical Pressure Cooker that is also NSF is made because I can not find one.


----------



## mitchell (May 23, 2017)

That is not electrical?


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Mitchell said:


> Did you find one? I have been looking I am not sure that an Electrical Pressure Cooker that is also NSF is made because I can not find one.





Mitchell said:


> That is not electrical?


This thread is 5+ years old, you are unlikely to get a reply.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Mitchell said:


> Did you find one? I have been looking I am not sure that an Electrical Pressure Cooker that is also NSF is made because I can not find one.


http://www.mfii.com/product/shipboard-steam-it-electric-countertop/


----------

